# Monitor de laptop en negativo...



## gustaudio (Mar 7, 2011)

Buenas tardes amigos, quisiera ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

El monitor de mi laptop se ve como si fuera el negativo de una fotografía, es decir los blancos negros y los negros blancos.

Al principo pensé que se habia danado la lámpara, pero lo destapé y tiene luz, asumo que el inverter también está bueno.

No se si sea problema de configuración...alguna sugerencia?

Gracias y saludos.
Gustavo


----------



## amd56 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola

Lo mas probable es que sea un problema con tu configuracion. debe haber una funcion especial en tu notebook para producir ese efecto.

Oi que ya ocurrio otro caso y era un funcion que se habia activado. Lamento no poder decirte donde buscar, pero comenzaria por la configuracion de video.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2011)

Que sistema operativo tienes? Si es XP se me hace que activaste la "Visibilidad de alto contraste"


----------



## gustaudio (Mar 11, 2011)

El sistema operativo si es XP. Cómo puedo activar / desactivar la visibilidad de alto contraste?
Gracias a ambos por sus respuestas.
G


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2011)

Entra en temas de escritorio y coloca el tema normal de XP


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Entra en temas de escritorio y coloca el tema normal de XP



Podría ser fácil... Una captura de pantalla podría ayudar a saber si es problema de Software o Hardware.


----------



## gustaudio (Mar 6, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta amigo, pero ya vendi la laptop para repuestos...

Saludos
GC


----------

